# Best clubs for 2004's



## Franco3000 (Jul 13, 2021)

Friends,

Recently moved the family from Norcal to the SD (Carmel Valley) area, and was hoping some of you could recommend good clubs at Academy and NPL level.  Does Surf have 2004 boys? I do not see it on their website.   I find it strange that they are not part of the MLS Next program either.  

Thank you


----------



## Emma (Jul 13, 2021)

Franco3000 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Recently moved the family from Norcal to the SD (Carmel Valley) area, and was hoping some of you could recommend good clubs at Academy and NPL level.  Does Surf have 2004 boys? I do not see it on their website.   I find it strange that they are not part of the MLS Next program either.
> 
> Thank you


MLS Next closest to you would probably be Nomads then Albion or City depending on traffic.  Surf has ECNL and ECRL teams at 2004. SDSC is close too and is also ECNL.  Sharks is also ECNL and very close to you too.


----------



## original805 (Jul 14, 2021)

Franco3000 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Recently moved the family from Norcal to the SD (Carmel Valley) area, and was hoping some of you could recommend good clubs at Academy and NPL level.  Does Surf have 2004 boys? I do not see it on their website.   I find it strange that they are not part of the MLS Next program either.
> 
> Thank you


Albion MLS is i think the best team in so cal and possibly all of california at the 04 level.  Very good coaches JMO


----------



## Franco3000 (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback, appreciate it.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 15, 2021)

Franco3000 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Recently moved the family from Norcal to the SD (Carmel Valley) area, and was hoping some of you could recommend good clubs at Academy and NPL level.  Does Surf have 2004 boys? I do not see it on their website.   I find it strange that they are not part of the MLS Next program either.
> 
> Thank you


I think Albion and Surf are sort of waiting to see what sort of MLS expansion team emerges in the San Diego area, and then fight it out to align in some kind of way.  That should be epic. But like others have said, Albion MLS Next 04 and Surf ECNL 04 are the two juggernauts for the 04s in the San Diego area. For either of those teams you would have to play your way into the roster and expect stiff competition. Those teams just played each other in the Albion Cup final, with Albion winning 1-0.  My guess it was a game of moments that could have gone either way.  Going into the wayback machine dialed into the Inland Empire circa early 2010's I know that Benoit David heading up the Surf ECNL 04s is a good coach. Surf ECNR is a defensive/counter team but good at it. Albion has a variety of 04 teams, take your pick. We just played the Albion EA 04 team and IMO they could use some shoring up at defensive positions. Del Mar Sharks is one of those classic teams that are remnants of the USYS system (now aligned with ECNL think).  We haven't played them in awhile but they are a very good-and interesting-team that is close to you.  Depending on what you want, might want to check them out.


----------



## Franco3000 (Jul 15, 2021)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I think Albion and Surf are sort of waiting to see what sort of MLS expansion team emerges in the San Diego area, and then fight it out to align in some kind of way.  That should be epic. But like others have said, Albion MLS Next 04 and Surf ECNL 04 are the two juggernauts for the 04s in the San Diego area. For either of those teams you would have to play your way into the roster and expect stiff competition. Those teams just played each other in the Albion Cup final, with Albion winning 1-0.  My guess it was a game of moments that could have gone either way.  Going into the wayback machine dialed into the Inland Empire circa early 2010's I know that Benoit David heading up the Surf ECNL 04s is a good coach. Surf ECNR is a defensive/counter team but good at it. Albion has a variety of 04 teams, take your pick. We just played the Albion EA 04 team and IMO they could use some shoring up at defensive positions. Del Mar Sharks is one of those classic teams that are remnants of the USYS system (now aligned with ECNL think).  We haven't played them in awhile but they are a very good-and interesting-team that is close to you.  Depending on what you want, might want to check them out.


Great feedback, appreciate you taking the time to provide suggestions.  Thank you.


----------



## bigkick (Jul 22, 2021)

Considering 2004 will be in the U18/19 age group for the fall and MLS clubs will not have U19 teams  (they are going from U17 to U23), MLS Next teams will be playing non MLS teams.  So how good is the competition really?


----------



## Toe poke (Aug 17, 2021)

original805 said:


> Albion MLS is i think the best team in so cal and possibly all of california at the 04 level.  Very good coaches JMO


the 04 group at Albion, I agree looked like it was poised to make some noise-- any insight on the Copa TFA tournament, it looks by way of stats- they had a rough weekend ( 6-2 in the final and only 2 other goals in 3 games) --


----------



## Emma (Aug 17, 2021)

Toe poke said:


> the 04 group at Albion, I agree looked like it was poised to make some noise-- any insight on the Copa TFA tournament, it looks by way of stats- they had a rough weekend ( 6-2 in the final and only 2 other goals in 3 games) --


That's their EA team, not MLS NEXT team


----------

